# openoffice-bin deutsch?

## fourhead

hallo weiß jemand ob's ein deutsches openoffice-bin ebuild gibt? ich bekomm's einfach nicht zum laufen!

1. openoffice-1.1_beta probiert, kompiliert nach über 24h immer noch. auf meiner letzten gentoo-installation (auf dem gleichen PC hats ca. 8h zum kompilieren gebraucht. weiß nicht was da los ist.

2. openoffice-bin sind alle nur in englisch, wär aber _wirklich_ cool wenn's das auch in deutsch gäbe

3. habe diverse openoffice binaries von de.openoffice.org gezogen und "per hand" installiert -> dort speichert er immer meine usereinstellungen nicht, d.h. ich kann nur als root sinnvoll arbeiten

hat jemand ne idee was man noch versuchen könnte?

----------

## Beforegod

Da leider der Maintainer von den ebuilds für OpenOffice-bin gegangen ist, wird es da in Zukunft nur englischsprachige ebuilds geben (höchstens jemand erbarmt sich).

Aber um openoffice per hand zu installieren gehe folgendermaßen vor :

OpenOffice entpacken,

als root ./setup -net eingeben,

installieren. Nach der installation als Benutzer einfach nochmal setup eingeben und eine Workstation Installation wird vorbereitet. Viel Spass!

----------

## fourhead

na dann werd ich das mal probieren ...  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Da leider der Maintainer von den ebuilds für OpenOffice-bin gegangen ist, wird es da in Zukunft nur englischsprachige ebuilds geben (höchstens jemand erbarmt sich).

 

Ich glaube, ich erbarme mich nachher mal  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## bernd

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Beforegod wrote:*   Da leider der Maintainer von den ebuilds für OpenOffice-bin gegangen ist, wird es da in Zukunft nur englischsprachige ebuilds geben (höchstens jemand erbarmt sich). 
> 
> Ich glaube, ich erbarme mich nachher mal 
> 
> Gruß Tobias

 

Hi Tobias,

und hast du dich erbarmt??

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## dertobi123

Gerade dabei  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ElCondor

wie stehts mit dem erbarmen? ich hab hier einen PentiumII-350 .. und selber kompilieren ist einfach nicht drin  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## dertobi123

Wie steht's mit Suchfunktion benutzen und Augen auf machen?  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

